# Hypergeschwindigkeitsbeschleuniger



## _WizzarD_ (21. März 2009)

löst diese fähigkeit einen GCD aus? und ist es wirklich das einzige beruf gebundene am ingi für einen Mage was irgendwie DPS bringt?


mfg


----------



## _WizzarD_ (22. März 2009)

push* kann niemand die frage beantworten oder was?


----------



## DLo (3. April 2009)

mir is omentan nix bekannt


----------



## Grimmlin (12. April 2009)

Meineswissens nach sind  die Ingi hand Verz die einzigen die Dps/Dmg pushenkannst ja auch Die Pyrodingesn Rakete nehmen is aber eher was für PVP unso


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (12. April 2009)

du da bin ich überfragt


----------



## StepBack (12. April 2009)

Ich weiss nicht wie nützlich der Stoffhelm ist aber im Moment ist es das Einzige, was es für einen Ingi gibt. 
Mit dem 3.1 Content Patch gibt es ein neues Rezept vom Lehrer, das dir 18 Spell auf deinen Umhang verzaubert und zusätzlich ein Fallschirm ist.


----------



## Lord Kain (14. Mai 2009)

Also die Dinger teilen sich auf jeden Fall den CD für Trinkets seit dem neuesten Patch.


----------



## BLUEYE (15. Mai 2009)

Habe die Verzauberungen in meinen cooldown-Makros eingebaut, soweit ich weiß löst es keinen GCD aus.


----------

